# CHIMBA, La otra banda de Arequipa



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Pequeña reseña histórica...








_El inicio de la Chimba se remonta a la Arequipa prehispánica, estaba conformada por diversos ayllus existentes del valle que se dedicaban a la agricultura (maíz, papa, cebolla, ajo, hortalizas, etc.) y ganadería (llamas y alpacas). Este valle fértil se ubicaba en la margen derecha del Valle del Chili (hoy Yanahuara, Cayma y Tiabaya). 

Con la llegada de los españoles se establece en la periferie de la recién fundada ciudad una reducción indígena popularmente llamada la Chimba (está reducción abarcaría principalmente el actual distrito de Yanahuara).

La construcción del Puente Real sobre el río Chili (1570), denotaría una mayor ocupación y relación del sector con la traza fundacional, proliferando familias de indios artesanos y mitayos asentados en campamentos que configurarían un poblado lineal (calles Beaterio, La Recoleta, Cortaderas) hasta conformar asentamientos mayores en la ribera norte de la ciudad.

La Chimba se consolida rápidamente al ubicarse en está la ruta de acceso desde la Costa (calles Antiquilla, Beaterio y Puente Real) y la sierra (Cortaderas, Serrana (hoy calle La Recoleta) y Puente Real) a la ciudad. Durante la Colonia y República la Chimba termina de afianzarse como un poblado mayor al contar con grandes templos como el de San Juan Bautista de la Chimba y del Beaterio, convento de los Recoletos y equipamientos comerciales (Tambos Salas y Ruelas).

Hasta nuestros días, sigue siendo "la otra banda", la Chimba, pese al intento español para que tal denominación se reemplazara con la "Nueva Segovia", que figura en los numerosos documentos de los Protocolos coloniales de fines del siglo XVI y comienzos del XVII.

En el aspecto urbano Yanahuara adquiere importancia a inicios del siglo XX, cuando se comienza la construcción de “palacetes ecléctico o historicista, estilo “internacional” ártico y primer racionalismo”, como es la casona Riquetts, ubicada en la calle Quesada de la referida villa.

Dentro del proceso de la expansión urbana de Arequipa en la década de los 20-30, Yanahuara, tiene los mayores cambios con el criterio de ciudad jardín, de chalets individuales con amplios terrenos que permitan parqueos.

En el año 1972, en el ámbito nacional se declararon la mayoría de Zonas Monumentales a través de la resolución suprema 2900-72-ED , dentro de éste marco el Centro Histórico de Arequipa es declarado zona monumental, de la Chimba, la calle La Recoleta singularmente se destaca como un Ambiente Urbano Monumental (específicamente el sector comprendido entre el Puente Bolognesi y la Iglesia de La Recoleta), mientras que el distrito de Yanahuara es declarado Patrimonio Cultural de la Nación por presentar una fisonomía y valor urbanístico en conjunto, tales como la traza, escala, volumetría e imagen que merece ser preservado._​

_...LA PLAZA​_
_El origen de la plaza se remonta a fines del XVIII, está pudo formarse sin inconvenientes porque avanzo sobre un área de cultivos, quedando descentrada del caserío. La plaza evidentemente no da origen al pueblo sino que es posterior a él ya que está rodeada de manzanas irregulares, de un caserío disperso y de amplios exteriores de chacras y huertos._

















Bueno chicos, damos por iniciado este bello tema... Cesar estoy esperando tus aportes loquito ... más bien no pongas full fotos que cuelgas las maquinas de todos :lol::lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La plaza de Yanahuara con su mirador es un lugar bastante acogedor y uno de mis lugares favoritos en Arequipa. Inclusive podría decir que me gusta más que la plaza de Cayma, la cual también me parece bonita.


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

wao!!
Muy buen tema...
buenazas las fotos chris!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buen inicio, muy buenas panorámicas Christian 



Chris_ALOR said:


> Bueno chicos, damos por iniciado este bello tema... Cesar estoy esperando tus aportes loquito ... *más bien no pongas full fotos que cuelgas las maquinas de todos* :lol::lol:


+1 ... si llega a pasar ello, creo que me desanimaría en visitar el thread.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Idem.
_

Me gusta bastante el escudo de Yanahuara.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Muy xevere el tema y la segunda panoramica esta buenas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Cuesta del Ángel...




























Un poco más de la plaza...









Municipalidad Distrital de la Villa de Yanahuara ...









San Juan Bautista de la Chimba.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué rincón más agradable, todo se ve excelente y muy bien cuidado. El problema es que cada vez más construcciones en la ciudad obstruyen la vista del mirador


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

genial Yanahuara

talvez Yarabaya nos pueda contar unas cosillas mas

buenas panoramicas cris


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esos arcos me gustan mucho.


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

muy buena la primera foto!!
bacan tu tema...cesar estaba desesperado para q se inicie este tema, pero ni aparece!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> La plaza de Yanahuara con su mirador es un lugar bastante acogedor y uno de mis lugares favoritos en Arequipa. Inclusive podría decir que me gusta más que la plaza de Cayma, la cual también me parece bonita.


Claro entre la plaza de Cayma y Yanahura me quedo con la última.... es creo para varios la plaza más romántica de la ciudad... 



Inkandrew9 said:


> Buen inicio, muy buenas panorámicas Christian


Gracias Andres... sip, yo también me sorprendo por lo bien que me quedaron... :lol::lol:



cmonzonc said:


> Me gusta bastante el escudo de Yanahuara.


Es bastante chevere... pueden creer que es la primera vez que lo vi 



mkografo said:


> Muy xevere el tema y la segunda panoramica esta buenas


Gracias mkografo kay:



roberto_vp said:


> Qué rincón más agradable, todo se ve excelente y muy bien cuidado. El problema es que cada vez más construcciones en la ciudad obstruyen la vista del mirador


Sip, especialmente por la Avenida Bolognesi se están construyendo bastantes multifamiliares... pero aún se puede tener excelentes vistas a los Apus 



RoVi said:


> genial Yanahuara
> talvez Yarabaya nos pueda contar unas cosillas mas
> buenas panoramicas cris


Fácil sabe alguna crónica Yarabaya ^^



El Bajopontino said:


> Esos arcos me gustan mucho.


Son los arcos contemporaneos con mejor gusto... a comparación de otras localidades que tratan de hacer arcos y les sale tremenda huachafada... Los de Yanahuara se destacan por su hermosura  



Limbert said:


> muy buena la primera foto!!
> bacan tu tema...cesar estaba desesperado para q se inicie este tema, pero ni aparece!!


Si pe... Cesar ya pues ayúdame con las fotos... :gaah: Ayúdame con fotitos de San Juan Bautista de la Chimba ^^

P.d: Antes que venga Sky y vaya mover el thread... este no es un tema exclusivo de patrimonio... también entran fotos de la zona moderna de la Chimba.


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Excelente vídeo que haz hecho Yarabaya... hay una foto de la reunión AQPscrapers :lol::lol:


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

esta muy bueno tu video yarabaya...
weno la foto de los foristas no la habia visto antes..pero es la q aparece en el minuto..0:57??
muy bacnes las ultimas fotos del video...me gustaron T_T


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

les quedo bien........ primo y tio respectivamente


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Yanahuara es Romantica y celestial,, Quien no se ha fotografiado o chapado en ese mirador.. sus bellas mujeres y buenas picanterias.. me encanta la Chimba pero siempre le tengo mas preferencia a la antiquilla,, no se porque..


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ehhh pero la Antiquilla pertenece a la Chimba :nuts:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

si lo se...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos de La cuesta del àngel, ahora ... viendo la foto del municipio ... por un momento recordè el Municipio del Rìmac ... tiene un ligero airecillo en esa foto, lo demas es obviamente distinto.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

bien alli con el tema.. tan bien las fotos chris... cesar no la sobrecarges


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

KE THREAD TAN COOLLLL RECIEN LO VEO KE LINDA AREKIPA


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que alegría que les gusto el tema.... más tarde fotos... aunque estoy esperando que Cesar suba primero las suyas ^^


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Que alegría que les gusto el tema.... más tarde fotos... aunque estoy esperando que Cesar suba primero las suyas ^^


subelas tu primero jajajaj :lol::lol:^^


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Magníficas tomas Chris, qué lindura de lugar. Estuve ahí en el mirador para mi viaje de promo hace miles de años, me encantó Arequipa (luego viajamos a Puno, que fue una tortura por la subida y encima en tren toda la noche, se nos revolvía todo), tanto su clima como su arquitectura y la comida ni se diga. El mirador debe ser uno de los lugares más fotografiados de Arequipa, ¿no? 

Saludos, a ver qué más nos traen... :cheers:

PD: Tienes razón, Andrés, fíjate que volví a la foto para verlo bien...las fachadas de los municipios se parecen, incluso en el color...pero hasta ahí nomás las semejanzas.


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

*cuando los AQPscrapers cruzan el rio ...*



MonikaAQP said:


> subelas tu primero jajajaj :lol::lol:^^


jajaj mas vale que tu subas fotos de la CHIMBA !! no de la caminante en la chimba pa que se la piropeen .... : )


bueno chicos ... pa aquellos que viven bajo una roca ... y sus maquina ya son llamadas lentium y son mas obsoletas que una maquina describir (xD) aqui les va mis fotikos de la chimba  










Con la fundación de Villa Hermosa de Arequipa nace la parroquia de “San Pedro”, sujeta, a la Jurisdicción del obispado del Cuzco y únicamente para españoles, por lo que años mas tarde, se crea la Více-parroquia de Santa Marta y la Doctrina de San Juan Bautista, de la Chimba para naturales. Debemos señalar que desde 1549 los frailes dominicos, encabezados por el padre Pedro de Ulloa, se encargaron de predicar el evangelio y enseñar la doctrina cristiana a los indios de la Chimba.



















El templo que data del 1750, Está distribuida en dos cuerpos ricamente labrados. Las sombras, que a diversas horas del día proyectan los rayos del sol, parecieran contribuir a su movimiento y remarcar el pronunciamiento vuelo de sus cornisas. El ingreso es por un alto portón de arco de medio de punto decorado de volutas, motivos florales y follajería. En su clave se aprecia el monograma de Jesucristo .



















A los lados se levantan columnas pareadas sobre podios almohadillados. La primera mitad inferior de sus fustes están exuberantes decorados con elementos vegetales, anillos y carteles con leyendas que podrían precisar la fecha de la conclusión del templo: «Enero 2 Año 1750». 

al frente se hallan los hermosos arcos del mirador de Yanahuara, que si bien ciertos no son ni virreynales ni republicanos, pertenecen a la epoca moderna










Arequipa: _"Ciudad con fisioliga de semilla, por que donde cae un desacierto, brota enseguida una revolucion."_










... la pregunta es ahora quien se atreve a meterse conmigo al callejon de la casa encantada :? 



(nos vemos en la otraaaa ... .wiii : D)​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo me atrevo a ir al callejón ... (aurita vienen los que piensan mal.... XD)

Cesar tu panoramica me dejo encantado... me gusto el efecto que dejo el árbol sobre el templo. kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

MonikaAQP said:


> subelas tu primero jajajaj :lol::lol:^^


:lol::lol: el tema es compartido y con Cesar quedamos en turnarnos 



Canelita said:


> Magníficas tomas Chris, qué lindura de lugar. Estuve ahí en el mirador para mi viaje de promo hace miles de años, me encantó Arequipa (luego viajamos a Puno, que fue una tortura por la subida y encima en tren toda la noche, se nos revolvía todo), tanto su clima como su arquitectura y la comida ni se diga. El mirador debe ser uno de los lugares más fotografiados de Arequipa, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos, a ver qué más nos traen... :cheers:


Gracias Canelita, :lol::lol: como es eso de hace miles de años... y ya que mencionaste la comida a pedido tuyo pondré unas fotos de una picantería Yanahuarina "La Nueva Palomino"...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

uyy q buenas imagenes... este tema promete Christian..


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Yo me atrevo a ir al callejón ... (aurita vienen los que piensan mal.... XD)
> 
> Cesar tu panoramica me dejo encantado... me gusto el efecto que dejo el árbol sobre el templo. kay:


jajajaja y yo por decir eso de "quien se atreve a ir conmigo" jajaja ya me imagino a MonikaAQP comiendome vivo con uno de sus super comments xD.



ahora te toca exponer a ti mas fotkios, la proxima ya pongo algo d ela casona encantada, y preguntare bien si se puede entrar por que solo pude tomar fotos por el exterior  :lol:.

alohaaa Christian :hi:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

esa casona es la de color azul que está en la Avenida Ejercito (alado del feo Norkys)  ?¿?¿


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

jajajaj anop, esta cerca a la plaza yanahuarense, como quien se va para el cerrito san vicente


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> *Yo me atrevo a ir al callejón *... (aurita vienen los que piensan mal.... XD)
> 
> Cesar tu panoramica me dejo encantado... me gusto el efecto que dejo el árbol sobre el templo. kay:


uyuyuy! :lol:

ya en serio, que buenas fotos pressplay


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Bien ahi con las fotos y bien tambien con las indirectas teledirigidas jajaja:lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Demasiada belleza.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa portada es simplemente hermosa.


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ es una d ela sportadas que demuestran como se origino el barroco mestizo en AQP ... todo un Orgullo pa el Perusito


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

see!! un orgullo
muy bacanes tus foticos..cesar 
ahora biene super chris..jajaja
BUEN TEMA CHICOS!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

El portón es bellísimo, me he quedado sin palabras...y la foto de uno de los arcos con el Misti al fondo está de postal, lindísimas tus fotos, pressplay, ¡felicitaciones!

Gracias y sigan con más fotos, please...:cheers:

PD: Chris, te tomo la palabra, esperaré con mi cuchillo y tenedor entonces. :lol:
PD1: pressplay, una sugerencia, perfecto que centres tanto las fotos como el texto, pero en cuanto a ésto último, ¿podrías dividirlo más seguido, hacerlo más angosto? En mi laptop tenía que jalar la imagen de derecha a izquierda para poder leerlo todo (buenísima información, por cierto), mucha chamba...perdón, ya sé que somos bien quisquillosos los Incascrapers...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

wonderful place.. son fotos de lujo muchachos muy bien,, Hay algo ademas de la municipalidad que tienen en comun el Rimac con la Chimba (yanahaura), es que ambos barrios quedan al otro lado del rio, cruzando el puente para llegar al centro historico, 
y se asemeja a Santiago, porque en santiago hay un barrio llamado la recoleta con su iglesia y todo y queda tambien al otro lado del rio mapocho cruzando un puente para llegar al centro historico, al igual que nuestro barrio de la recoleta :nuts:


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

mkografo said:


> claro recontra xevere y mejor si estas acompañado(a)  digo no


algo asi mas o menos


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^excelente ahi si se lee bien, xevere tu fotaro monik kay:


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

buena fotito monika...
se ve muy bien el misti!


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> algo asi mas o menos


cuando no loquita sigue subiendo fotos.. ya me enseñaras luegocom se hace


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

bueno, todo queda en familia


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

AQPCITY said:


> bueno, todo queda en familia


como si lo fuera es una buena amiga esa loquita :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Lección*

Parece que el amor de los arequipeños hacia su tierra les ha permitido cuidar mejor su patrimonio.


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cazafantasias said:


> Parece que el amor de los arequipeños hacia su tierra les ha permitido cuidar mejor su patrimonio.


creo que ademas ,muchos factores se unieron el amor a nuestra tierra el trabajo y la determinacion a lograr algo mejor, cosa que se esta perdiendo actualmente ........ hno:hno:


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

:lol:


Lucia2000 said:


> creo que ademas ,muchos factores se unieron el amor a nuestra tierra el trabajo y la determinacion a lograr algo mejor, cosa que se esta perdiendo actualmente ........ hno:hno:


claro que si quien como tu Lucia de vacaciones ... es muy facil crea una cuenta en www.photobucket, te acuerdas algo asi como en el flirk:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

sigan subiendo fotos ^^:lol::lol:


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

Waaa, lo dejaron abandonado T_T
weno algunas fotitos mias...de hace uff recien me anime a subir ya q nadie lo alimentaba (q ridicula mi firma jaja)


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Limbert said:


> Waaa, lo dejaron abandonado T_T
> weno algunas fotitos mias...de hace uff recien me anime a subir ya q nadie lo alimentaba (q ridicula mi firma jaja)


vaya te quedaron muy bienlas fotos :banana::banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La iglesia de lejos como que decepciona, se ve muy pequeña, de cerca se aprecia su verdadera belleza, sobre todo la portada. Tienen fotos del interior??


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

El Bajopontino said:


> La iglesia de lejos como que decepciona, se ve muy pequeña, de cerca se aprecia su verdadera belleza, sobre todo la portada. Tienen fotos del interior??


es q es una paza bien grande. ademas la iglesia esta ubicada a un costado pero a mi si me gusta mucho :lol:


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

gracias!..
ahmm la iglesia si me gusta, pero la q no tanto es la de cayma... :S


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> La iglesia de lejos como que decepciona, se ve muy pequeña, de cerca se aprecia su verdadera belleza, sobre todo la portada. Tienen fotos del interior??


No creo tanto eso Bajo, acordémonos que está Iglesia estuvo emplazada en una reducción indígena (La Chimba), a diferencia de las Iglesias del damero hipodámico de Arequipa que era un sector exclusivo de españoles... en ese sentido está la relación del tamaño de la Iglesia acorde a la población que iba a esta.... ^^

Disculpen chicos por no poner fotos... estoy algo ocupadin pero prometo en esta semana por nuevas actualizaciones...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

jajaja, hace rato que quieren entonarnos con yaravies,,


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

se olvidaron de la chimbahno:hno:hno:
:lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Perdón!!! si pe me olvide...  ... si no pongo fotos hasta mitad de semana pueden pedir mi baneo de inmediato :banned: a la moderación.


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

q radicales XD jajaja:lol:


----------



## Digos (Jul 2, 2010)

Durante mi visita a la ciudad de Arequipa, encontré en el museo de la Recoleta, una sala dedicada a la “Historia de los Juguetes en el Perú”. Desde diciembre del 2006 hasta la actualidad, se pueden apreciar juguetes desde épocas prehispánicas, virreinales y republicanos. Esta exposición contiene también leyendas de la serranía peruana y juguetes de hueso y piedra que los niños del valle del Colca utilizaron hasta tan solo hace unas décadas. Una pequeña maravilla en la ciudad de Arequipa-Perú.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Saludos Chris si estas en linea creo que los threads que creo Pressplay asi como este deberian estar en nuestro patrimonio


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Todo agradable, fino, estético, bien cuidado. Qué hermoso lugar.


----------

